# Hooks Size for Red fish - Specked Trout



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Just a very general question, what is the most commonly used hook size for Red fish. 

Also what would be the most commonly used hook size for bait shrimp fishing for speckled Trout. 

If you think these are good questions kind provide me some rep power please. 

searacer


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Hooks*

3/0 to 6/0 Kahle or J ... In Circle about same but my Jury ain't in on them But bait size vs hook size is real important..don't cover point


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Hooks*

Reds #4 single hook
Trout with shrimp #8 treble


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The most commonly use hook size for either, should depend on the bait size. Bait size can vary with the time of year. So should your hook size.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Also depends on what size reds you are going after. 

When I fished the flats with live mullet for reds I did fine with Gamakatsu Khale hooks 1/0 and 2/0. .. I found that hook also worked great for trout with shrimp. 

Now if you are going after some bigger reds over 30", then you'll have to upgrade the size.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

#4 in both a single and treble hook. 

I use a single #4 Mustad hook when using live bait 3-6 miles offshore for snapper in the 16-25 inch area, and inshore for similar size fish. Trout, if it's a grind and I'm not using arties, I'll use a #4 Mustad hook free lined with a shrimp or under a popping cork. I don't really like the fancy sharp brand hooks. I've found them more suspect to fail after repeated casts. Especially when you don't want to change your setup for a big school of Jacks with the family. 

I always use a #4 Mustad treble, drive my boat 20 miles down a certain channel just so my passanger(s) can hook up one their first cast and burn my gears on a 2500-3000 shimano. It's priceless afterwards. That thick barb does the job on live bait, unlike the more expensive hooks. Whatever works for you, go at it!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Winters97gt said:


> #4 in both a single and treble hook.
> 
> I use a single #4 Mustad hook when using live bait 3-6 miles offshore for snapper in the 16-25 inch area, and inshore for similar size fish. Trout, if it's a grind and I'm not using arties, I'll use a #4 Mustad hook free lined with a shrimp or under a popping cork. I don't really like the fancy sharp brand hooks. I've found them more suspect to fail after repeated casts. Especially when you don't want to change your setup for a big school of Jacks with the family.
> 
> I always use a #4 Mustad treble, drive my boat 20 miles down a certain channel just so my passanger(s) can hook up one their first cast and burn my gears on a 2500-3000 shimano. It's priceless afterwards. That thick barb does the job on live bait, unlike the more expensive hooks. Whatever works for you, go at it!


i use a #4 treble as often as possible and it can handle just about everything I've caught


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

For trouts, #4 treble is way too big, specially if U use live shrimp. It will kill the shrimp before the cast. The shrimp cannot give any action. It also can tear up the trout mouth.
Depends on the size of shrimp and the size of trouts I'm going after, I use only #10 or #8 treble if I fish with live shrimp.
#6 treble if I fish with croaker or arties.

For reds, I use #6 Kahle for reds and #4 Kahle for bulls.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

#2 Circle hook


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Lexy1 said:


> For trouts, #4 treble is way too big, specially if U use live shrimp. It will kill the shrimp before the cast. The shrimp cannot give any action. It also can tear up the trout mouth.
> Depends on the size of shrimp and the size of trouts I'm going after, I use only #10 or #8 treble if I fish with live shrimp.
> #6 treble if I fish with croaker or arties.
> 
> For reds, I use #6 Kahle for reds and #4 Kahle for bulls.


that would explain all the success I've been having


----------



## Texas19Foot (Mar 22, 2011)

As a general rule smaller is better just as long as it is large enough and strong enough not to straiten out! I have noticed a lot of people fishing to large a hook just another note I learned from Guides in Louisiana and Florida.

On my first Tarpon trip to the Keys I was amassed at how small a circle hook the guide had us using! I caught two tarpon over 150LB


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I use mustad octopus live bait hooks in 01,02,03,04 depending on what size the bait is. Best live bait hooks I ever used. Hardly ever lose a fish after it is hooked and I have a very high hookup rate.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

For live shrimp I use a #1 Kahle hook. These hooks are not too big and will handle any trout and redfish upwards of 20 lbs. I will use a 4/0 Kahle hook when using mullet or croakers, only because they have better hook ups. I/my customers hardly loose any fish with a Kahle hook and I don't need pliers to unhook most of the fish. I have also used the octopus hooks mentioned above, they work really well too. Most every fish hooked in corner of mouth. 

Just my .02


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

For live shrimp - no. 8 3x strong treble hook, and I recently started using 1/0 and 2/0 Kahle hooks to try to have less gill hookups which seems to be working. Seems to be less tooth damage to the leader with the Kahle hooks too.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

#5 circle for reds and #4 kahle for trout.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

If all the shrimp in the live well are small I've used a no. 10 3x treble hook. Is 1/0 the smallest Kahle hook available or are there smaller ones?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

All I can say is # 4 hook ( j /circle/kahle hook ) is for Crappie/.perch..They must be forgetting the( /0) ( Just a hint)


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

#1 Kahle is smaller than 1/0 by 1 size I believe. It is plenty small enough for smaller live shrimp as well as big live shrimp. There aren't many that get away and the ones you release aren't harmed to bad.


----------

